# shaved



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

well maybe like 50%.. but its getting there!
sorry i havnt posted much, finally getting situated at bakbers house.
whats gone;
egr
evap
sai
a lot of random vacuum lines
re-routed some crankcase vent lines
hid a bunch of relays
most useless brackets and plastic non sense is gone
windsheild washer fluid resevoir
and I would like to announce, at this point... NO CEL!!!!
the only cel I have now is for fuel tank pressure, and the evap check valve/piston thing.. but you can use a resistor on that... if I just capped the fuel thing it will be fine. oh and please dont laugh at the intake, it was once full of glury









EDITED //










_Modified by JeffBeagley at 4:16 AM 1-12-2008_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: shaved (JeffBeagley)*

well once we put the battery in the truck we can make a new intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: shaved (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_well once we put the battery in the truck we can make a new intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

exactly.
Oh and forgot to add, rear gli lip ordered... bakber on the exhaust!!!
should be on this weekend.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: shaved (JeffBeagley)*

well I'd like to have the lip on first so we can make sure that the exhaust tip goes in the right spot on the lip


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: shaved (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_well I'd like to have the lip on first so we can make sure that the exhaust tip goes in the right spot on the lip


justin....
your in the other room, why are we talking on the tex? WTF
you can weld the tip onto the pipe, we can use a coupler to attach it to the pipe, then use the other coupler from the cat to adjust its height.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: shaved (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_justin....
your in the other room, why are we talking on the tex? WTF
you can weld the tip onto the pipe, we can use a coupler to attach it to the pipe, then use the other coupler from the cat to adjust its height.

LMFAO I know but the side to side may be different. Don't worry. We got this.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: shaved (BakBer)*

and im down the skreet








man we are losers


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: shaved (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_and im down the skreet








man we are losers


----------



## Rev55 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: shaved (JeffBeagley)*

do have any DIY links to putting the battery in the back? or if not when you do it can you make one?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: shaved (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_











my sad sad car








im talking to the bank about a loan today though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: shaved (Rev55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev55* »_do have any DIY links to putting the battery in the back? or if not when you do it can you make one?

we will certainly make a diy for it!!
i usually take pictures of everything I do so no worries.... just being patient with us is the issue


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: shaved (JeffBeagley)*

Nice work here's my semi finished bay!


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: shaved (Fugee)*

whoa that looks amazing...

is that cap on the upper radiator hose for the resevoir? how does this work where it gets cold at night and whatever.
how did you do the power steering?


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: shaved (JeffBeagley)*

Its an inline filler neck and the PS reservoir has been relocated between the battery and motor on the other side


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: shaved (Fugee)*

how does that react to different temperature changes? like shrinking and whatnot


----------



## gf2020 (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: shaved (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_
shaved
well maybe like 50%.. but its getting there!



What's the point?


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: shaved (gf2020)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gf2020* »_

What's the point?










......


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I want a DIY on that ****. The point? it looks clean... In addition, when you work on **** under the hood, you have less to move out of the way.
You also drop a bit of weight.
DIY!!
What are some pointers?

-Emron


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Emron)*

alright folks... what turned into a normal day, turned into a
"Hey lets put on the freshly painted manifold!!"
"Okay maybe we should polish the valve cover while we're at it!"
"Ah good thinking, we can also finish up some vacuum lines while I'm at it."
In the mean time, bakber was removing the manifold while I was stairing at the battery, I immediately started ripping it out.
Bakber - "Why are you taking the battery off, we're just polishing the valve cover?"
Me - "Iunno.. weren't we going to do a battery relocate?"
Bakber - "Oh ya... okay lets run to the store"
Picked up 14 foot of battery cable ( The guy must of been high or something, he gave us like 16 foot, he was a bit iffy )
Got a brand new dremel, 3 bottles of breaks cleaner and a bunch of other random goodies.
Upon removing the battery, I decided it was very important to tuck some wires!
Well anyways, I'll let the pictures speak for themselves
I would also like to note, I have NO CEL from any of this!
Also we did not cut any wires at all!!!! ( Shove that in the 12v guys face )

Decided to remove this little relay box.. Was ugly right?








Also decided to tuck my amp wire a bit more ( These were a previous day, before deciding to do a full wire tuck )








Box is gone, and most wires are tucked away








Here is the left side of my engine bay after getting rid of Evap and a bunch of other bs I thought was useless.








Side of the engine where a bunch of SAI and EGR pipes ran, compare this to your engine.








Bakber gettin down with his bad self








Crack








Mostly ripped apart, take note of all the wires on the right side of the engine bay ( Scroll for more )








Valve Cover gone, Bakber attempting to be cool
















Bakber's power steering pully puller.. also doubles as a windsheild wiper removal tool.. Yes its OEM tool..,
















Trying to decide what wires are important.








Wires all over the place!!! Trying to organize








The hole we cut in the rain tray to re-route wires. I decided a different route as we did not cut ANY wires.
















Most wires hidden! This is how it sits now











_Modified by JeffBeagley at 9:58 PM 11-5-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: shaved (Fugee)*

looks like my car...
and why wasnt i called for this event??!?!?!?!?!?!
i wanted to help!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: shaved (VR6JettaGLI)*

wow, you guys are so random,.... I haven't had time to work on my car in months.
Anyway, can't wait to see the finished product. Two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifs up!




_Modified by skeil_03gli at 2:44 AM 11-6-2007_


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: shaved (skeil_03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_wow, you guys are so random,.... I haven't had time to work on my car in months.
Anyway, can't wait to see the finished product. Two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifs up!
_Modified by skeil_03gli at 2:44 AM 11-6-2007_

hha thanks... my nickname should just be random, i decide in 2 days im going to move out for the first time ever and i move 2 states away in with someone i met over forums... and we go to put on an intake manifold and it turnes into a complete engine bay detail job.

anyways ive lost morale on the valve cover, i need more gritts! dremels dont make the job go faster :/
wiring is almost done! gotta run some grounds, then run the new battery wire to the trunk and the car will have power again!! ah i love wiring, it looks so pretty now.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: shaved (JeffBeagley)*

Looking good dude!
Gonna have to give me some pointers and tips because I wouldn't mind my engine bay looking a little more like that







.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: shaved (proshot)*

dang jeff, you have gone crazy in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: shaved (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_dang jeff, you have gone crazy in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha thanks rj, so we're having a slumber party at your place soon right? lol.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: shaved (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_
haha thanks rj, so we're having a slumber party at your place soon right? lol.

Oh and not sure if I've said it anywhere, but please please do not hold me accountable to my DIRTY engine bay, I dont claim it.
EGR Block off Plate made by yours truly - Bakber.








This is where I decided to mount the "little red box" as we called it.








Most of the wires being hidden beneath the frame rail.








I love me some zip ties.








No Battery, No wires.. omg its shaved! 








Battery in the trunk, Note the OEM hardware


----------



## OEM+GTI (Aug 11, 2007)

yumm


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (OEM+GTI)*

wow jeff, cant wait to do mine


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_wow jeff, cant wait to do mine

haha oh boy, i bet yours is going to be harder as i dont have a clue what any of the wires in your engine bay are.. but we gotta!!

Updated!!


----------



## OEM+GTI (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_
haha oh boy, i bet yours is going to be harder as i dont have a clue what any of the wires in your engine bay are.. but we gotta!!

Updated!!

















why tease us with trunk shots .. take some shots of the engine bay damnit


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (OEM+GTI)*

You need to get a container for your batter in case of acid spill! Or get a gel battery


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Fugee)*

I'm bumping this thread till it gets more respect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_I'm bumping this thread till it gets more respect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha thanks
okay bakber and i got a lot done today... well I would like to look at it is that, anyways no story for you guys this time.. except some quotes
"Sex is supposed to be enjoyable, thats why I dont do any of the work"
"I wish I could show this engine bay to VW and show them how much money they wasted on the parts I threw away."
"I wanna find the manufacture of this wire harness and slap them ( While messing with black tape )
Needed something to drain the coolent in.








Shaved business, and very messy.








My tag for the wiring harness.... The ONLY wires I have cut!!!! all 6 of them.








The onslaught








All those wires will be gone hanging over the side, fuel lines getting re-routed.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

if you went that far already might as well pull the motor out lol. clean/scrub it down and wash down the engine bay. i know you said not to say anything about it but hell you are already doing all that work might as well do it. while your at it if you haven't replaced it already i would do the crack pipe mod and temp sensor


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

G12 NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
our vw dealerhip is going to freak out because they have sold so much of that shiz to us


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

I'm sure you are being careful, but it wouldn't hurt to cover up the exposed motor, so that you don't get anymore dirt/debris in there...or accidentally drop some tool/nut/bolt in there. 
Better to take the time and cover it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_I'm sure you are being careful, but it wouldn't hurt to cover up the exposed motor, so that you don't get anymore dirt/debris in there...or accidentally drop some tool/nut/bolt in there. 
Better to take the time and cover it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks for the tip

trust me, youll get a pretty funny picture when i get to cleaning on this thing..
jsut picture a guy standing on the front support with a pressure washer. it'll be great!!

we're going to try and have it done by sunday, although i just slept in till 4:30pm


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_
thanks for the tip

trust me, youll get a pretty funny picture when i get to cleaning on this thing..
jsut picture a guy standing on the front support with a pressure washer. it'll be great!!

we're going to try and have it done by sunday, although i just slept in till 4:30pm









i still say pull the motor








also would change the mounts while your at it it would free up a lil space more cleaner look
























_Modified by hiatussk8rs at 5:07 PM 11-9-2007_


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_
i still say pull the motor








also would change the mounts while your at it it would free up a lil space more cleaner look























_Modified by hiatussk8rs at 5:07 PM 11-9-2007_

well i cant spend too much money as i dont have a job, and im just living off saved money from my last job.. so i gotta make it last.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

okay well guys sorry to dissapoint but the project is going to take a bit longer.. i changed my mind on a few things, im leaving for missouri this friday and will be there for a week for thanskgiving..

im taking bakbers rims with me to get them polished along with my throttle body, valve cover, and cai and wahtever else i can decide at the time.
also if its too expensive to do the cai, im re-painting everything while im there.. so gimme about 2 weeks and it all should be done!!
the car is 99.9% back together, we need 4 hose clamps for the fuel lines tomorrow and we're going to fire it up.
but for a picture teaser


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

good luck firing it back up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubn_it (Sep 8, 2007)

Hate to ask if it has before but what did you put in place of the SAI and how did it not throw a code? Ive been checking around trying to get rid of it and 42 DD said it will ruin the ECU if i do.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubn_it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubn_it* »_Hate to ask if it has before but what did you put in place of the SAI and how did it not throw a code? Ive been checking around trying to get rid of it and 42 DD said it will ruin the ECU if i do. 

LMAO at 42dd...

i jsut removed it, no cel.
guess i got lucky?
its not near done, the intake valve cover, and throttle body are all getting polished
intake manifold, coolent resevoir and cap, and oil fill cap are all getting painted again ( spray on clearcoat ftml )
buuuuut here it is for now...
Oh and yes im still going to clean it, just waiting to get everything polished.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Your painting the coolent resevoir? i dont think that would look good, ive seen it done...


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Your painting the coolent resevoir? i dont think that would look good, ive seen it done...
'

ya i havnt FULLY decided, but i like it when it looks good...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Just shave it.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Just shave it.

i wish, but the coolent expands too much i think to do an inline filler kneck, unless someone can back me up on this because I would do it in a heart beat!!!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_
i wish, but the coolent expands too much i think to do an inline filler kneck, unless someone can back me up on this because I would do it in a heart beat!!!

A lot of people are running them, different climates too.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
A lot of people are running them, different climates too.

Wouldn't there have to be an overflow bottle?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Do this


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

i shoulda jsut made this my build up thread or something.









ordered new tie-rod assembly cuz mine stripped out and clunks around








10 yards of suede in route,
also votex replica side skirts.


----------



## OEM+GTI (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_i shoulda jsut made this my build up thread or something.









ordered new tie-rod assembly cuz mine stripped out and clunks around








10 yards of suede in route,
also votex replica side skirts. 


repaint ?


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (OEM+GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEM+GTI* »_repaint ?


youll pay??

parts are getting polished this morning.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice, were gonna need some finished product pics too.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Nice, were gonna need some finished product pics too.

ill try! left my camera cord back in LA


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Mmmmm, looks great!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Mmmmm, looks great!

X a million.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_I'm sure you are being careful, but it wouldn't hurt to cover up the exposed motor, so that you don't get anymore dirt/debris in there...or accidentally drop some tool/nut/bolt in there. 
Better to take the time and cover it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's cool we protected the head with tools.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif However we may have lost a few zip ties...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*

so thats why my motors ****ed up


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
It's cool we protected the head with tools.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif However we may have lost a few zip ties...









LOL


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
LOL









we took that picture just for you


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*

You guys really know what your doing down there! looks good, nice to see the same color gli as mine, all they are here is black and grey.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (coatofarms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coatofarms* »_You guys really know what your doing down there! looks good, nice to see the same color gli as mine, all they are here is black and grey.









we like to think.. its all an act.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
we took that picture just for you

I figured








Galactic Blue FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_
we like to think.. its all an act.

true story


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

votex rep side skirts, new tie rod, and 10 yards of suede are at the house in LA..
this project might be put on stand still as I've run across a steal on a 1g DSM GSX and ive always had a place in my heart for those cars.... turbo fun.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_this project might be put on stand still as I've run across a steal on a 1g DSM GSX and ive always had a place in my heart for those cars.... turbo fun.


Can't wait to see the final product Jeff!
You know, there are a few guys around here who picked up DSMs thinking they were gonna be cheap easy HP and they didn't last more than a couple months. I passed on a VR4 Galant for just that reason. Hope you have better luck going down that avenue!


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_Can't wait to see the final product Jeff!
You know, there are a few guys around here who picked up DSMs thinking they were gonna be cheap easy HP and they didn't last more than a couple months. I passed on a VR4 Galant for just that reason. Hope you have better luck going down that avenue!









thanks shifty!
and didnt work out on the dsm, so its all dub now!
es 08! hope to see ya there in the new suv lol


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

Excellent work so far and more importantly you're willing to share how you're doing it. That's scored uber respect from me.
Keep up the good work.
I shouldn't be reading this because i'll get some silly ideas about doing a shaved TDI bay.
Baz


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazmcc* »_Excellent work so far and more importantly you're willing to share how you're doing it. That's scored uber respect from me.
Keep up the good work.
I shouldn't be reading this because i'll get some silly ideas about doing a shaved TDI bay.
Baz

Just start ripping stuff out...it'll be ok


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Good, honest, straight to the point advice. Thats what I like. I'm off now to shave the bay completely and put the engine in the back.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazmcc* »_Good, honest, straight to the point advice. Thats what I like. I'm off now to shave the bay completely and put the engine in the back.


word
bakber is picking up on my motto well.
i just mod the dubbin way


----------



## chrissy2140 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

nice job man ur giving me insporation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cameagain (Nov 26, 2004)

so when you gonna do this to my shaved dub?


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (cameagain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cameagain* »_so when you gonna do this to my shaved dub?

soon as you want man, buy me a 24 pack of drpepper and ill do it in a weekend for you!
but i wanna drive your car, and to see what that clutch feels like


----------



## cameagain (Nov 26, 2004)

sounds good to me


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (cameagain)*

Any more updates on this?


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (PolkGLI)*

nope car is broke down








but it looks like this right now


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

Delete the coolant bottle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrissy2140 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

do u have ne proress lately http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Lets see some updates.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*

that was pretty much it for his shaving...i dont think he can take out anymore stuff...and when he says shave, he just means taking out useless wires and parts...not the actual molding and making it look all show quality

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## chrissy2140 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

lets c all the work uve done on your car budy i love the way people r so anxious to point fingers when they dont do ne thing but talk siht http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to that guy


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (chrissy2140)*

lol there is nothing left to do to my car

except i talked to my coilover donor and should be getting fk silverlines here shortly!! but one shock is blown so im gonna have to order a new one.. but soon ill finally have a good set of coils!
u can bump this thread people, but as far as it being shaved its done untill it gets sent to the body guy but that wont be till like the end of this year


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (chrissy2140)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrissy2140* »_lets c all the work uve done on your car budy i love the way people r so anxious to point fingers when they dont do ne thing but talk siht http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to that guy

Wait....what?


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
Wait....what?

ya i was confused too.....


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

ooh and i finally got my exhaust done

gli rear lip with a 3 inch silverline tip, ill have a picture soon


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (chrissy2140)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrissy2140* »_lets c all the work uve done on your car budy i love the way people r so anxious to point fingers when they dont do ne thing but talk siht http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to that guy

was that directed at me? because Jeff lives with us...no ones talking shi7...learn how to make sense


----------



## chrissy2140 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

eat a dick sihthole http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (chrissy2140)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrissy2140* »_eat a dick sihthole http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


WTF


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

In


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_In

Before


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_In


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_
Before

The


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_

The

Lock


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

This is done! 
http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 
_per our request_


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

that was interesting.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_This is done! 
http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 
_per our request_

Say whaaaa?!
Not done yet!!


----------



## cameagain (Nov 26, 2004)

hmm sounds like someone is jealous...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (chrissy2140)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrissy2140* »_eat a dick sihthole http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

learn how to spell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
learn how to spell *correctly*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Fixed.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_
Fixed.









always one upping somebody


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

This is why we need a Moderator in the 24v forum... Aaahh, WTF who am i kidding? i kinda like not having one all the time


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_This is why we need a Moderator in the 24v forum... Aaahh, WTF who am i kidding? i kinda like not having one all the time









We do have one, Mr. Rictus himself!


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*

Battery died for the last time today, been jumping it like everyday for the past week lol.
So I bought a new one from Walmart, It says our cars require 640 cranking amps, so i got one with 870
















And got my exhaust done


----------



## BRENGDEN (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

Good idea, I would like to throw my battery in the back so I could a bigger one. Minnesota crushes the 640 cranking amps. I'm planning on taking my engine out soon to do timing chains, water pump etc., my question is..... where do you start in removing and reorginizing everything the way you've done? it seems like it would make removing the engine wayyy! easier. I must do this to my gti any advice?


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

exhaust looks mint =D


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (btagtow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *btagtow* »_Good idea, I would like to throw my battery in the back so I could a bigger one. Minnesota crushes the 640 cranking amps. I'm planning on taking my engine out soon to do timing chains, water pump etc., my question is..... where do you start in removing and reorginizing everything the way you've done? it seems like it would make removing the engine wayyy! easier. I must do this to my gti any advice?

its called "Beagleyism" Defined as- you just start pulling stuff out, and if your car still runs, you obviously didnt really need it


----------



## BRENGDEN (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

interesting......I can relate to some trial and error, but I thought maybe this type of thing was only possible if you were super pro. NICE!


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*

hows the car, is it running, any updates?
Elvir


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Elvir2)*

the car runs fine. Jeff is in AirForce basic training right now so the car is parked


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_the car runs fine.

I can attest, minus the faulty maf, and my car totally leaving it














.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*

the maf was fixed b4 he left


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: shaved (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_the car runs fine. Jeff is in AirForce basic training right now so the car is parked

thought he fell off a cliff like a year ago or something didnt realize he also changed his name
up for a good ol post. 


_Modified by koko5869 at 7:48 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: shaved (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_
thought he fell off a cliff like a year ago or something didnt realize he also changed his name
up for a good ol post. 

_Modified by koko5869 at 7:48 PM 8-26-2009_

Yup I've still been here!!


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: shaved (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_
This is where I decided to mount the "little red box" as we called it.










So for "the little red box"







You dont think it will be exposed to to much heat right there? Also I want to do the battery relocate. How did you do it without cutting any wires? Everyone I talk to about it tells me I will be cutting and splicing wires. Thanks and your engine bay is cleaning up nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
its called "Beagleyism" Defined as- you just start pulling stuff out, and if your car still runs, you obviously didnt really need it























Just noticed this. hahahah


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6VDub172* »_














Just noticed this. hahahah

fa sho!


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: shaved (VR6VDub172)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6VDub172* »_
So for "the little red box"







You dont think it will be exposed to to much heat right there? Also I want to do the battery relocate. How did you do it without cutting any wires? Everyone I talk to about it tells me I will be cutting and splicing wires. Thanks and your engine bay is cleaning up nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's kind of hard to explain as this was over a year ago sense we did it...
We just disconnected the harness at the ECU i believe, cut a hole in the rain tray, and fed the wires through without cutting them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only problem I have had was we cut the big black/purple wire ( main ecu power wire ) and I used a butt connector...








Needless to say I never use butt connectors for anything anymore, That butt connecter popped off and grounded itself out, My VVT has never worked sense.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: shaved (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_
It's kind of hard to explain as this was over a year ago sense we did it...
We just disconnected the harness at the ECU i believe, cut a hole in the rain tray, and fed the wires through without cutting them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only problem I have had was we cut the big black/purple wire ( main ecu power wire ) and I used a butt connector...








Needless to say I never use butt connectors for anything anymore, That butt connecter popped off and grounded itself out, My VVT has never worked sense.

Does not sound to bad other then your problem with the butt connector. What did you ise instead? May try that when I am ready to relocate the battery. Thanks


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: shaved (VR6VDub172)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6VDub172* »_
Does not sound to bad other then your problem with the butt connector. What did you ise instead? May try that when I am ready to relocate the battery. Thanks









solder and heat wrap ALL connections 100%
Never ever will I use a butt connector again.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: shaved (VReihen6)*

ok Thanks for the info man.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: shaved (VR6VDub172)*

another trick and insurance is to pull on the connection after it is soldered.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

i like that relocate on the relay box..might have to do it soon, don't like how it looks ontop of my optima.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_i like that relocate on the relay box..might have to do it soon, don't like how it looks ontop of my optima.









i rigged things around so the fuse box sits behind my redtop vertically. 
my next step is to take all the wires in that big black channel behind the intake and route them through the raintray, around through the fender and bring them back up by the driverside headlight. the black plastic channel has been gone for a couple weeks now. 
my confusion comes into play with all the egr and sai crap.
c2 makes a tune that runs no SAI. 


_Modified by koko5869 at 11:47 AM 8-28-2009_


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (koko5869)*

ah..the waterfall looking thing?


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_ah..the waterfall looking thing?

yes sir. i think with all those wires rerouted, things will look amazing. 
i figured i could make something simple like cut up a rubbermaid bin. 3 pieces, essentially making a sandwich. the middle one being a little smaller, and having it slide over the big hole thats there.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_i like that relocate on the relay box..might have to do it soon, don't like how it looks ontop of my optima.









x2
the optima is pretty...and that relay box is hideous


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
x2
the optima is pretty...and that relay box is hideous

hahah so true. Isn't the relay box the hardest part of the relocation. I always see it Sitting where the battery sat in a lot of car that have them relocated.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*

They're just fuses in a distribtution block.
Anyone know what size fuses they are? I haven't looked at them in a while.
I would imagine a distribution block (something like a high end audio system would run) would do the same thing no problem. And probably look a gazillion times better/ be easier to hide. 
I have one in the garage somewhere, ill take a picture for reference.
edit...something like this...










_Modified by koko5869 at 7:28 PM 8-30-2009_


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (koko5869)*

If I decide to keep this car after my next deployment, then I will have v2 of this shaved thread for sure..
So if I do.. stay tuned for that, where I get really crazy! ( And dont have anyone standing over my head telling me this is a bad idea )


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Haha that's what I like to hear!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_( And dont have anyone standing over my head telling me this is a bad idea )

*face palm*


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_( And dont have anyone standing over my head telling me this is a bad idea )


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
*face palm*

haha. 

hell, i say shave it all and do everything crazy. 
just let me know what steps you did that made bad things happen


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (koko5869)*

The entire process was half assed in my opinion and I've never been truly happy with it.
I did it under someone elses roof and their time so it was quite annoying, Next time I do it I'll allow myself infinite time to get this done and do it all 100% right.
This was the main reason why the harness was not cut. It WILL be cut and re-ran this time around.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_The entire process was half assed in my opinion and I've never been truly happy with it.
I did it under someone elses roof and their time so it was quite annoying, Next time I do it I'll allow myself infinite time to get this done and do it all 100% right.


I hear ya. I have the space, just not the time. With a wife that hates my car and an 8 month old, free time is limited. Once in a while ill get like half a day to do something, but I'd rather not be rushed and make sure its right/perfect the first time. So I'm pretty much at a standstill.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

Back from the dead.. for the hell of it. 

I'm still in the game..


----------



## VR6SPD (Sep 7, 2006)

VReihen6 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Just shave it.
> 
> i wish, but the coolent expands too much i think to do an inline filler kneck, unless someone can back me up on this because I would do it in a heart beat!!!



Just do the inline filler neck with something like this. Looks nicer and is easier to hide.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/MRG-9133/


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

VReihen6 said:


> Back from the dead.. for the hell of it.
> I'm still in the game..


:facepalm:


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

.SLEEPYDUB. said:


> :facepalm:


You shut your mouth.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome back.


----------



## veeduberlvr (Oct 1, 2009)

more details on the tuck please.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

This thread is 5 years old and a lot of the guys arent on here anymore. 


Sent from my pocket transformer communication device.


----------

